# Blade grinder/sander



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Does anybody have any thoughts as to what kind of griner/sander would be the best to use for knife making? I'd love to give it a whirl, but I don't have anyting to shape blades and I don't have much money to spend on equipment. And I'm far too lazy to do it by hand.:tongue:


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

I use one of these.

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10...ent&cName=Power+Tools&sName=Bench+Power+Tools

It's on sale.


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

I made my own 2"x72" grinder. I was over at a freinds earlier in the week and he just got a Burr King and I think that will be my next one. It was awesome! I have used Baldors at another freinds shop, but they are a tad pricey for me. Kmg also makes a nice setup, but again pricey.

SRF


----------



## nativearcher (Nov 20, 2006)

do you have any pictures of your homemade grinder Ive been looking around, but even homemade seems pricey for parts.. thanks ....matty


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is my homemade grinder/sander, made a table for it so that i could grind my broadheads on there as well.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

2x72 is pretty much the standard. I use a KMG made by Beaumont Metal works. This is a picture of my grinder. I have multiple attachments to go with it. Slack belt, Platen, 10" wheel, and small whell attachment (3/4",1", and 2" wheels). I run a 2hp Lesson Motor with step pulleys.


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is my homemade grinder. Have about $120 in it.










SRF


----------



## nativearcher (Nov 20, 2006)

those grinders look good. I guess ultimately the contact wheel and motor would probably be the most expensive items. thanks again..... matty


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Contact wheels are expensive. A motor can be found on ebay for cheap if you keep watching. I started with a 1.5hp Lesson I got off Ebay for $72. I paid new prices for my current Lesson 2hp. Here is a link to grinder plans called "the no weld grinder". This is a SUPER place to get knifemaking supplies. http://www.usaknifemaker.com/store/plans-for-the-no-weld-grinder-sander-nearly-50-pages-p-723.html


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I definetly need to do some more research.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100067979

How about the sander in the link above? I think I would like it better if I could put a 1" or 2" belt on it rather than 4". I just found this one on sale for around $75, thought I'd ask.


----------



## Todd Begg (Aug 9, 2009)

I use three, A HARDCORE variable speed, a BADER BIII and a horizontal I made in college. If you get to the point you really want to make a lot of knives you will benefit greatly from a variable speed model. 

Todd


----------



## therron258 (Oct 17, 2007)

If anyone wants to buy the plans for the no weld, i have hte plans and ALL of the bolts needed...about 50 dollars worth of stuff that i will sell. i decided to go a different route...


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Squawsach said:


> I use one of these.
> 
> http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10...ent&cName=Power+Tools&sName=Bench+Power+Tools
> 
> It's on sale.


you can hollow grind with that? Can you show a photo walk through of how you use that belt sander for those AWESOME KNIVES you make?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Huaco said:


> you can hollow grind with that? Can you show a photo walk through of how you use that belt sander for those AWESOME KNIVES you make?


Most of his knives are flat ground, and hollow grinding would be pretty difficuld on that kind of grinder...


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Gunner7800 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100067979
> 
> How about the sander in the link above? I think I would like it better if I could put a 1" or 2" belt on it rather than 4". I just found this one on sale for around $75, thought I'd ask.


That one would be great for sanding the inner part of the scales, flat sanding the tang, and putting a finish on dovetailed bolsters with the disk, but for blades? Too much distance from the belt to the edge of the platen for me...


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

I use a 1"x30" belt stationary machine that I got at a garage sale for $20. It doesn't have near the horsepower as the machines you guys use, but it's cheap. I can get belts down to 400 grit for it. The table does need to have an auxiliary piece of tin over it to close gaps, but it works well for grinding the occasional knife.


----------

